# HYDERABAD | Projects & Construction



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Capital of Andhra Pradesh, South Indian State

Estimated population of about 7-8 million

City founded in 1592;

Area - 625 km² (241 sq mi)

Also known as The City of Nizams/Nawabs, The City of Pearls, Istanbul of the East

Home to a newly opened US Consulate

One of the fast developing cities in the country and a modern hub of Information Technology, ITES and Biotechnology

*Lanco Hills - Mixed Use - 121-Fls to 30 FLs - U/C*


































































*4 Residential Towers - Pro *




















*Saket Twin Towers - 23-Fls - U/C*




















*ICICI Tower - 17-Fls - U/C*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ Good start bro!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanx for stating the thread mate. Never knew that the Saket Twin Towers has be redesigned.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*The Iconia - 19fl x 19 - U/C*














































*UPDATES*


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lanco Signature Tower - 112-Fls or 121-Fls - Approved / Site Prep*











*Obelisk - 60-Fls - Proposal*


















*Fortune Towers - 16-Fls - U/C*











*Singapore Township - Completed*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

*ICICI Bank Tower*










*Source*


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lanco IT Tower No 2 - ???-Fls - Approved-Site Prep*











*Lanco IT Tower No 3 - ???-Fls - Approved-Site Prep*











*Lanco IT Tower No 5 - ???-Fls - Approved-Site Prep*











*Lanco IT Tower No 7 - ???-Fls - Approved-Site Prep*











*Lanco IT Tower No 9 - ???-Fls - Approved-Site Prep*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ Awesome!


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Cosmopolitan - 26 fl x 6 - Pro*


----------



## kronik (Aug 12, 2004)

I thought Obelix was shelved?


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

kronik said:


> I thought Obelix was shelved?


Sssssh......

(It also kinda compensates for the APIIC tower that Reliance is taking its own time to move!)


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Courtesy: Harsh, SSC India forumer*

*Alien Space Station 2 - ???-fls - Proposed*


































*Alien Space Station 1 - ???-fls - U/C*


----------



## Mango525 (Feb 16, 2009)

^^great! alien space station is huge! and that lanco project is breathtaking.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

*xPOSTING: LANCO HILLS PROGRESS*



adheet said:


> More from Vijay Panuganty












AND










:cheers:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Almost looks like Dubai


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*PBEL City - ???-fls - U/C*


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Westin Mindspace Hotel - 17-fls - T/O*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ Nice find boss.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

*ICICI Tower (???) from ISB*










*Source*


----------



## HOLABETO (Apr 1, 2007)

nice ^^


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ I was wondering whether it was ICICI or Tishman Speyer Tower.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Lanco Hills from Golconda Fort*










*Source*


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*HiTech City Commercial Office Complex - 26-fls - Proposal *


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^Man you find some great stuff!


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

India101 said:


> ^^Man you find some great stuff!


Yup.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Xposting*



Vara123 said:


> *Waverock *


*Source*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Vara123 said:


> *ICICI Tower*


*Source*


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Both are progressing really well!


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Hyderabad's skyline to dramatically change in next 3 years*

Harsh

^^ . thanks for that. Need to keep an eye out for Foster designing 100+ fls tower for Reliance & APIIC & Lanco 120+ fls signature tower. Atleast, one of the 2 supertalls needs to get u/c this year.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Newer rendering*

*HiTech City Commercial Office Complex - 26-fls - Proposal *












Hindustani said:


>


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

^^ Awesome.

I agree with your earlier comments.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Lanco Hills Progress*



hyderabadnawab said:


> Xposting


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lodha Bellezza | 2 x 45-fls | 2 x 30-fls | Approved*




























*Ready by 2010*


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^Sweet! Nice find HS! Residential and glassy!


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hindustani said:


> *Lodha Bellezza | 2 x 45-fls | 2 x 30-fls | Approved*


Awesome!

:cheers:


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

harsh1802 said:


> Awesome!
> 
> :cheers:


yep. I like it too. Its approved & will be built fast cuz its coming up on ORR. A significantly taller project definitely will give Lanco run for its money. :cheers:


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^Also its been built by Lodha...noone in India builds faster then them


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Looks like you're right. none fo the 4 towers have gotten u/c & the completion date is already announced as 2010. 



India101 said:


> ^^Also its been built by Lodha...*noone in India builds faster then them;*)


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*The Iconia | 20 fls x 18 | App | Ready by End-2010*

http://www.projectsmonitor.com/NEWPROJECTS/bharat-infratech-plans-18tower-project-in-ap


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^



India101 said:


> *The Iconia - 19fl x 19 - U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update from Iconia Website

March 2009


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Outer Ring Road - U/C



sanjusky said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Nizam's King Kothi Palace Redevelopment*


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Hyderabad's 100 miles 8-laned ORR: Asia's Largest Metropolitan project*

some updates....



smertin said:


>


*Lanco Hills' update*


harsh1802 said:


>





_GrapeWine_ said:


>





harsh1802 said:


> *SOURCE*


*iLabs u/c*



_GrapeWine_ said:


> iLabs view
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Suncity said:


>


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Outer Ring Road** U/C*


IndiansUnite said:


> Kollur westside





boose said:


> Source : http://img231.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=imag0383u.jpg





IndiansUnite said:


> Copyright Marcel


*Highrises** U/C*



harsh1802 said:


> *SOURCE*





IndiansUnite said:


> Images copyright Kavi.


----------



## normand (Jan 7, 2009)

wow there are so many developments in hyderabad


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

normand said:


> wow there are so many developments in hyderabad


way too many to count btw. these are just the tip of the iceberg. I'm not even getting time to update the thread. eitherway, cant wait till 2015 when 90% of all projects will be fully completed. love to see how the city will look by then.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Hyderabad Outer Ring Road U/C*

*ORR-Phase II*


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Lanco Hills update.....*



vin_hyd said:


> LANCO Hills Pic : (Source - lancohills.com)





_GrapeWine_ said:


> *Google Earth view*





IndiansUnite said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/kakanisrikanth.36/Lanco#


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Hyderabad 160+ km Outer Ring Road*

courtesy: SSC India forumers



nh9 said:


>





nh9 said:


>





nh9 said:


>





nh9 said:


>





p.raghavendra6 said:


> 80 is the speed limit it says.
> 
> 
> Nagarjuma Sagar HW Interchange.
> ...


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*All credit to SSC India members*

Few updates....

*Lodha Belleza - 2 x 45fl & 2 x 30fl*



sixsigma1978 said:


> Copyright HariPavanAkkina





_GrapeWine_ said:


> *SMR Vinay Fountainhead*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





IndiansUnite said:


> Images copyright Kavi. Check out this link for amazing images, ORR and IT SEZ udpates.
> 
> *July 13*
> 
> ...


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

Lanco Hills Update...



SARAN R said:


>





rockystone said:


> [/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]





vin_hyd said:


>





vin_hyd said:


>


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

X-posting from Lodha Belleza thread



Gudavalli said:


> Source


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

X-posting from Hyd thread



kailash9999 said:


> Updates as on *10-8-2012*, Probably the neatest construction site I'v ever seen till date, CC myself;


----------



## Abinash89 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow!! what's that?


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

Abinash89 said:


> Wow!! what's that?


This is Wave Rock.


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

Saket Sriyam

X-posting from Hyd thread



World8115 said:


> CC: World8115


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

Lanco Hills

X-posting from Hyd thread



Gudavalli said:


> *Updates - June 18th*


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

Lanco Hills

X-posting from Hyd thread



Gudavalli said:


> *Updates - July 18th*


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

Lanco Hills

X-post from hyd thread



kailash9999 said:


> Damn those ugly low rises are ruining the view, CC Myself,


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

X- posting from Hyd forums



kailash9999 said:


> *About Project:*
> 
> Designed by the Award Wining Chicago Architect Firm 'Studio Gang', This Project is a Part of a larger mixed-use development master plan outside Hyderabad, this residential parcel includes approximately 1.3 million square feet. The project advances the traditional Indian courtyard house into a new porous building type that serves a much larger scale development. It takes advantage of the technique of self-shading demonstrated by Indian “haveli” to produce comfortable and engaging outdoor spaces.
> 
> ...


----------



## michel317 (Oct 13, 2012)

*reply*

thanks for your info about hyderabad


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post from Hyd forum



kailash9999 said:


> *GACHIBOWLI | Paradigm Towers | 40 fl | Proposed*
> 
> In the process of seeking more renders and info about it,
> 
> Till then here is one,


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post from Hyd forum



kailash9999 said:


> *GACHIBOWLI | Bhavana Diamond | 43 fl | 180 m+ | Proposed*
> 
> An old proposal but still awaits approval. In the process of seeking more info from developer. The website hasn't been updated in ages but seems like the project is still on albeit delayed, a lot.
> 
> *Website:*


----------



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

Lanco Hills when completed.



kailash9999 said:


> And this is how it would fit into the Hyderabad Skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cross posting from the International Thread;



kailash9999 said:


> *Phase I* of Lanco Hills with 8 Residential Towers and 1 IT tower Complete, *Phase II* has begun with additional 20 floor towers which have seen 60% booking since launched a few weeks ago along with it 7 more High Rise Residential towers (Work on 4 towers have already begun but stalled at the end of 1st Phase, work on these towers should resume now in the 2nd Phase) and finally the rest of the Commercial/IT Towers are expected to be constructed, Hoping the Signature Tower gets built in the Final Phase.
> 
> *Google Map screenshot of the progress;*
> 
> ...





kailash9999 said:


> The project is still On but the developer claims they are waiting for the right conculsive time to kickstart the project. Everyone is eagerly awaiting with a bated breath for the project to start hno:





kailash9999 said:


> *Phase II *of Lanco Hills has commenced, with a few more residential towers ranging from G+30 to G+20 floors, 1.5 million sq.ft Mall (Down from the proposed 2.5 million sq.ft, that means added FSI for Office towers ), Grand Hyatt Hotel (Q1 2013) and office towers being built, hopefully if Lanco holds on well for a couple of more years, this tower might soon be a reality.
> 
> Here is one more walkthrough video !


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post from Hyd forum



rockystone said:


> *ITC hotel chain to add 5,000 rooms*
> 
> *Two hotels in Hyderabad* and one in Noida are in the drawing board stage, said Anand. One project in Hyderabad and in Noida would be through a joint venture.
> 
> ...


Site Prep is going on for ITC Koh-i-noor. Here is a render :cheers:



Prodigist said:


>


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post from Hyd forum



kailash9999 said:


> *ITC Kohinoor, Hi-Tech City:*
> 
> More info and renders from Hag Architects (Egypt) *Website*, (Credit to Prodigist for digging out this info). These were conceptual stage designs, there might be some changes to the final approved version.





kailash9999 said:


> Some pictures of the site I clicked back in August;


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-posting from Hyd thread



kailash9999 said:


> *Starlit Sky Suites (Service Apartments), 20 Floors, Gachibowli, Proposed.*
> 
> *Link:*


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post from Hyd thread



kailash9999 said:


> *Site Area: 14 Acres
> 
> No. of Towers: 9.
> 
> ...





kailash9999 said:


> Looks like the project is in pre-launch mode right now. Narsingi/Manchirevula belt is turning out to be the next skyscraper cluster zone after Gachibowli and Manikonda. :banana:
> 
> In the process of obtaining the exact location of the project from the developer.
> 
> *Link:*


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

X-post from Hyd forum



kailash9999 said:


> So all the towers have topped out, can't wait to see the cladding to start on Cosmos.
> 
> Here are some updates for August from Mantri *Website*.
> 
> ...





invisiblex1 said:


> Cosmos 2 floors have been sold to Google
> 
> royal orchid view from bedroom


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

X-post from Hyd forum



jinka sreekanth said:


> photocopyright JeeQue


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

X-post from Hyd forum



kailash9999 said:


> After all the Major screw ups and aweful delay of the project, we finally see the towers rising ! (How I wish this was closer to the ORR instead of being tucked away into middle of nowhere, that way an epic cluster of towers would have dominated the skyline.)
> 
> Some U/C Pictures from Aliens Group *Website:*


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

X-post from Hyderabad forums



kailash9999 said:


> *TCS SEZ Adibatla:*
> 
> *Dated:* *6-11-2012*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

Hyderabad Facebook Office x-posting from Hyd forum



shashank kaslay said:


>


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

X-post from Hyd forum

*Waverock*



kailash9999 said:


> Here is a better picture than the previous one I clicked a few weeks ago.


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

X-post from Hyd forum



rizwan3 said:


> http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...-office-space-in-hyderabad/article4022554.ece
> 
> 
> IT/ITES major takers of office space in Hyderabad
> ...


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

X-post from Hyd forum



Prodigist said:


> SAGA Architecture: TCS Adibatla SEZ
> 
> Website: http://www.sagarchitecture.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post from Hyd Forum



kailash9999 said:


> *Kapil Towers Office and Oakwood Residence 5 Star Hotel, Financial District, Gachibowli, Hyderabad.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gudavalli (Aug 26, 2011)

x-post from Hyd Forum



kailash9999 said:


> *Website:*
> 
> *Location:*
> 
> ...


----------



## kailash9999 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Hyderabad Transformation from 2006 to 2012 !* 

*Then,*

*Source:*









*Now,*

*Source:*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*My Home Tridasa | Tellapur | G+30 x 9*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*IMAGE Tower | HITEC City | G+24*

The long delayed IMAGE (Innovation in animation, Multimedia, Gaming, and Entertainment) Tower is built by Salarpuria Sattva in collaboration with the Telangana government seems to be finally under construction. It will add 1.6 million sq ft of leasable space once complete













































CC. *Stephen ponugupati*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Rajapushpa Paradigm | Financial District | G+18












































*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Phoenix Business Hub | Financial District | G+28-47 x 6*

Phoenix Business Hub is an upcoming Office + Hotel project by Phoenix Group in Financial District. This massive project, designed by Chapman Taylor, will add over 9 million sq ft. of premium office space. 

*Website** | Google Pin* | *Environment Clearance (cc. @rithwook)*

T1 & T2 : *30 floors | 127.9m*
T3 : *31 floors | 131.95m*
T4 & T5 : *36 floors | 149.4m*
T6 (Hotel) : *47 floors | 158.8m
































































^T6 is the *only tower to have started construction so far.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Google Campus | Financial district | G+23*

This will be the second largest google campus in the world, and will house over 13000 employees. It was first proposed in late 2018. Looks like excavation of the site has started.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Salarpuria Sattva Knowledge Park | HITEC City | G+30 | G+26*

This massive complex will add over 5 million sq ft of premium office space once complete.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Vamsiram Suvarna Durga Techpark | Financial district | G+31 (Site-prep)*

Another tower block by Vaisaram Builders. It will add over 1.1 million sq ft. of Grade A office space. This is one of the more narrower office tower going up in the area.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Jyoti Granules | Kondapur | G+15*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*My Home Life Hub | Kokapet SEZ | G+35 x 12 (site-prep)*

Probably one of the biggest commercial development projects proposed in the city. My Home Group will be constructing 12 towers on their 80 acre plot in Kokapet over the next 8-10 years, with a capital investment of ~$5 billion. The project will add around 30-35 million sq ft of premium office space. The project includes a hotel, convention centre and more





































*Design (more glass boxes)*




















































*Site Update (from Zaxis_370)

















*


----------



## yogiraj (Oct 14, 2012)

Would look better if the connect all the buildings with a ramp kind of skywalk..


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*Myscape - Isle of Sky | Financial District | G+28 *


One of the few semi-decent looking residential buildings going up now. Works are almost done















































CC. @*Zaxis_370*


----------



## rithwook (Jun 24, 2019)

SSCwarrior said:


> *My Home Life Hub | Kokapet SEZ | G+35 x 12 (site-prep)*
> 
> Probably one of the biggest commercial development projects proposed in the city. My Home Group will be constructing 12 towers on their 80 acre plot in Kokapet over the next 8-10 years, with a capital investment of ~$5 billion. The project will add around 30-35 million sq ft of premium office space. The project includes a hotel, convention centre and more
> 
> ...


Just to add to it - It will be the largest office space (In a single project) in Asia.


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*RMZ Nexity and RMZ Spire | HITEC city | G+22 x 3, G+27 x 2*

Together, these 2 projects by RMZ corp will add over 5.1 million sq ft. of Grade A office space.










*RMZ Nexity*



















*RMZ Spire*



















*

















*




























Credit : *@Stephen ponugupati (pics are 2 months old)*


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*RMZ The Vault | Financial District | 2 x G+22 | 3 x G+24 | 1 x G+26*

Another large project by RMZ corp. This project will add a total of 6.9 million sq ft of grade A office space once complete. Its construction has been pushed back due to the pandemic. The project site is spread across 25.5 acres











































































Credit: DP Architects

The project is currently undergoing land clearance


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*ISB-ORR link road projects | Financial District*

This smaller road at the edge of the financial district has a bunch of new projects coming up, mostly developed by Myscape Properties.









CC. @rithwook orange = commercial/ blue = residential


*Myscape Terraza (North & South) | ~G+15








*





























*Myscape Weave | G+10




























Myscape Loft (residential) | ~G+20




















Hallmark | G+47


























*
Source : *NA Architects*


Update


----------



## SSCwarrior (Aug 7, 2016)

*GAR Laxmi Infobahn | Kokapet SEZ*

GAR Corp have released the renders of majority of their 23 proposed towers in their Laxmi Infobahn complex. Their tower numbers are slightly weird, where wings of the same building are labelled as separate towers. Nonetheless, they will be developing a colossal 27.1 million sq ft of Grade A office space in the next 5 years. 

Kokapet alone now has over 60MSF of new office supply under construction/pre-construction. Adding the financial district / hitec area, Hyderabad will have well over 120 MSF of new office supply coming in the next few years, and these are the ones already under construction. Adding those currently waiting for clearance, the numbers are even higher

*Renders (spam incoming)

Tower 5 | G+25 (1.7MSF)*











*Tower 6 | G+27 (1 MSF)*



















*Tower 7 | G+23 (1.3 MSF)










Tower 8 | G+26 (1.7MSF)










Tower 9 | G+26 (1.7MSF) same design as T8










Tower 10 | G+31 (2 MSF)










Tower 14 & 15 | 2 x G+31 (3.2 MSF)*











*Tower 16 & 17 | 2 x G+33 (4 MSF)











Tower 20, 21 & 22 (3 interconnected buildings) | G+32 (5.2 MSF)








*










*Tower 23 | G+33 (2MSF)*











A few towers have yet to be revealed. All the towers listed above are currently either under construction or having ground works ongoing. A more detailed video overlaying these towers to the project sites is shown below


----------



## Shanghainese (Aug 8, 2014)

Very interesting projects. Incredible India .


----------



## nickelby (Apr 16, 2019)

SSCwarrior said:


> *SRIAS Diamond Towers, Financial District, 2 x (G+51) | Site prep*
> 
> One of the tallest commercial towers proposed in the city has quietly gone into the site prep stage. Not much info available online, but the project is being built by SAS Infra (same developer as #266). More than 6 million sq ft of premium office space will be added by this project. Once all these projects are complete, Hyderabad will be the first Indian city to have a proper downtown area
> 
> ...


Why our city developers create as well intend to create this many million sqft office space when WFH proving to be cost effective for both companies and employees. Many employees prefer working from home thanks to coronavirus pandemic and post pandemic this will be the order IMO


----------



## rithwook (Jun 24, 2019)

nickelby said:


> Why our city developers create as well intend to create this many million sqft office space when WFH proving to be cost effective for both companies and employees. Many employees prefer working from home thanks to coronavirus pandemic and post pandemic this will be the order IMO


So cost-effective that multiple companies like Broadcom have already started recalling their employees back to the office, with an initial 20-35% occupancy & full strength by next year? 70% of the upcoming supply in H2 2021 in the city still has its pre-commitments intact. Goldman Sachs inaugurated their new physical Hyderabad office a couple of days back and has plans to add about 2500 employees in a couple of years. Permanent WFH might be a new thing coming out of the pandemic, but it will not be over that 10-15% employee count. It was even more evident just prior to the second wave of the virus when big companies were readying their office space to welcome their employees back, but then the recent lockdown happened. There are short-term stresses on commercial real estate without a doubt, but none of it screams towards offices being an ancient form of real estate. Nowhere close. It will take a few years for demand recovery and a lot of proposals have already been deferred/converted to residential spaces. But once there is a rebound in demand, the supply-demand ratio should be able to keep itself within healthy levels again. Even that project you're referring to has been partially converted to 3 residential towers of 42 floors and a single office tower of ~50 floors.


----------



## ankanSFO (Aug 18, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420022536226672644


----------

